# Which growth hormone is best out of these?



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

what can you say about the following companies of growth based on personal use?

Kigtropin 100iu

Hygetropin brown tops 100iu

riptropin 100iu

original green top hyge.cn 200iu

green top hyge com.cn

novotropin 100iu

gentropin-aq 30iu

jintropin 100iu


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Which ever is pharma grade hgh 1st,

2nd dr lins hygs,

fuk the rest.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

georgey said:


> what can you say about the following companies of growth based on personal use?





georgey said:


> Kigtropin 100iu


crap relabeled Generics used to be good now not so much



georgey said:


> Hygetropin brown tops 100iu


These are fakes



georgey said:


> riptropin 100iu


Seem decent but are relabeled generics so consistency is an issue



georgey said:


> original green top hyge.cn 200iu


Great product 2nd only to Pharma



georgey said:


> green top hyge com.cn


These are Dr Lins Great product 2nd only to Pharma



georgey said:


> novotropin 100iu


generic crap



georgey said:


> gentropin-aq 30iu


Good product no better than Hyge though



georgey said:


> jintropin 100iu


used to be good and if (big IF) this is genuine not heard good things.

note: Generics are GH that is mass produced then bought by different people/companies to apply there own or a label on the vial to claim it, the consistency is not good so you can get good and bad batches.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Pscarb just sumed it up in one..... have to agree original green top hyge.cn 200iu consistant and decent dosed, just switched over 3 months ago to gentropin-aq 30iu, no noticable diffrence to the hyge, only benifit is no mixing and easy administration by auto pen and works out slightly cheaper for me.

Only worry with the gentropin-aq is I have heard there is alot of snide/ fake gear going round..... been lucky so far.

Had some very decent blue tops in the past but consistancy is p*ss poor, you don't know what your getting from one vial to the next.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Anyone used the hyge.com.cn ?

Supposedly copies or what ever.

Has anyone actully tried them ? I've got a few vials coming to test next week.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

I wish growth wasn't so expensive  lol


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

The 200iu Tribal Hyge...anyone got any photos so i can see if the kit I have is legit..


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> crap relabeled Generics used to be good now not so much
> 
> These are fakes
> 
> ...


Paul you are wrong there, the .com.cn aren't dr lins,these are the pin wheel tops with

The security sticker the same company as the brown top 100iu kits


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Anthony83 said:


> Paul you are wrong there, the .com.cn aren't dr lins,these are the pin wheel tops with
> 
> The security sticker the same company as the brown top 100iu kits


the site details might be wrong as i don't buy off the net but one thing is for certain Original pinwheel hyge does not have a security sticker and they are not the same as the Brown tops, as the brown tops are fake hyge


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Out of those choices hyge.

Out of the others there seems to be good and bad batches, so wouldn't really recommend any of them.

Go for Simplexx if you want the best, dear but at least you can be safe in the knowledge it is good.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> the site details might be wrong as i don't buy off the net but one thing is for certain Original pinwheel hyge does not have a security sticker and they are not the same as the Brown tops, as the brown tops are fake hyge


Yes I know that mate, the orginal which I have myself are made by hygene, the site the op asked about is the fake hygetropin that have the pin wheel tops and security sticker, that is the site that produce the the pin wheel brown tops. Brown tops are 100iu kits, green top are their 200iu kits,


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just re read and see where the mistake was the op is classing dr lins (.cn) as the orginal and not hygene


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

like i mentioned i am not up on the sites as i don't use them but thanks for clearing that up if i have time i might make a sticky on GH including this info about Hyge....


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> like i mentioned i am not up on the sites as i don't use them but thanks for clearing that up if i have time i might make a sticky on GH including this info about Hyge....


Ya be great if u do mate, it would clear it up for alot of people


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Ive shot 4iu of the hyge.com.cn tonight to see how they are.

I've not used gh in a long time my hands are tingly and feel number than usual so I will post again tomorrow.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

LOCUST said:


> Anyone used the hyge.com.cn ?
> 
> Supposedly copies or what ever.
> 
> Has anyone actully tried them ? I've got a few vials coming to test next week.


yes, been using hyge.com.cn brown tops 100iu for a few weeks, top gear....

The same batch as mine has been tested on a well known steroid review site and came back at 26


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> the site details might be wrong as i don't buy off the net but one thing is for certain Original pinwheel hyge does not have a security sticker and they are not the same as the Brown tops, as the brown tops are fake hyge


I'm using brown tops now .com.cn 100iu and they are not fake, they ave been tested and came back at 26, same batch as mine


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

haza said:


> I'm using brown tops now .com.cn 100iu and they are not fake, they ave been tested and came back at 26, same batch as mine


What he means that they are the fake hygetropin (not licenced) but probably still contain gh but are generic so varies from batch to batch, 26 isn't very high, dr lins yellow tops have been tested at 65 and riptropins at 37, so they do contain gh but how much?????


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TBH i would be very sceptical about so called 'tests' done by people or certain sites/forums. Most are resellers pushing stuff.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Anthony83 said:


> What he means that they are the fake hygetropin (not licenced) but probably still contain gh but are generic so varies from batch to batch, 26 isn't very high, dr lins yellow tops have been tested at 65 and riptropins at 37, so they do contain gh but how much?????


yeah I know dr lins yellow tops have tested at 65 from Golddiger, but not heard of 65 being consistentently, I think I have only ever heard of hyge being tested in the 60,s a couple times, as for rips they are consistently being tested high....

And again I know 26 isn't that high, but I'm happy with anything above 20 personally as pharma only tests in the high 20's anyway, the brown tops are good for the money I pay, as I have tested them now with good results for a good few months and I'm happy


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> TBH i would be very sceptical about so called 'tests' done by people or certain sites/forums. Most are resellers pushing stuff.


Yes I was like that Clubber Lang about tests on certain sites, but a friend and a couple more tested same batch of brown tops with same gh reading


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

haza said:


> yeah I know dr lins yellow tops have tested at 65 from Golddiger, but not heard of 65 being consistentently, I think I have only ever heard of hyge being tested in the 60,s a couple times, as for rips they are consistently being tested high....
> 
> And again I know 26 isn't that high, but I'm happy with anything above 20 personally as pharma only tests in the 20's anyway, the brown tops are good for the money I pay, as I have tested them now with good results for a good few months and I'm happy


As it has been pointed out fake because not the brand they claim so no assurance on quality.

So pharma GH in the twenties where did you see that pro muscle


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

ha, no tried pharma HGH and only tested high twenties, think a lot of these hyges being tested in sixties are one offs IMO


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

haza said:


> ha, no tried pharma HGH and only tested high twenties, think a lot of these hyges being tested in sixties are one offs IMO


What pharma did u use and can u post up the lab test please.

Thing is anyone can give a number so showing the actual test is important.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

LOL lot of BS being spouted . Because a brand is classed as "generic" means it will have consistency issues? Well how about if the brand has been getting high GH /IGF serum year after year?

Still not consistent?

If the people behind any generic brand have proved time & time again that they have the necessary expertise/equipment to produce decent quality GH , not sure how people are claiming are inconsistent. I would bet a lot talking about "inconsistency" probably haven't even used the product they are knocking any time recently.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> As it has been pointed out fake because not the brand they claim so no assurance on quality.
> 
> So pharma GH in the twenties where did you see that pro muscle


Genotropin pfizer 12mg, I used it couple years ago as my old man is on it year round, he has tested it a couple times and came back what I said....

Really were not in the playground here so what i say should be enough, but if you really want to no, I can go see him and fish it

out


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

RockyD said:


> LOL lot of BS being spouted . Because a brand is classed as "generic" means it will have consistency issues? Well how about if the brand has been getting high GH /IGF serum year after year?
> 
> Still not consistent?
> 
> ...


How many hygetropin have you seen test high 60's ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

haza said:


> Genotropin pfizer 12mg, I used it couple years ago as my old man is on it year round, he has tested it a couple times and came back what I said....
> 
> Really were not in the playground here so what i say should be enough, but if you really want to no, I can go see him and fish it
> 
> out


You are correct we are not in the playground so the term just because I say so does not fly  I use the same pharma as your old man and had this come back in the high thirties....hence my question


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

The thing is 26 is not an amazingly low score for 10iu of pharma GH, it's a bit on the low side compared to most I've seen but I have seen a couple score similar/lower. Need to bear in mind each individual will not have an identical serum response to another. peak serum times will vary , some people may tend to reach peak levels at 3hr, while others may normally peak 3hr 30min etc.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

haza said:


> How many hygetropin have you seen test high 60's ?


Have seen one in the 60s for hyge and one in the 60s for rips, TBH i doubt the reliability of both , maybe the people mistakenly injected twice or something , just too high for 10iu. As said 10iu of pharma never comes anywhere near that high.

Only other explanation would be that the makers of these under ground products may occasionally drop two doses in a 10vial by mistake , as the vast majority of the puck is filler, maybe is possible to do occasionally.

Can't think of any other explanation.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Switched from original pinwheel hyge to rips just lately to save £££ i was getting good results with the hyge, so it will be good to compare the two..

Just hope the rips are as good as the hyge


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Im currently doing 3shots peps + 2-3iu Rips and getting quite bad CTS


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

UK1989 said:


> Im currently doing 3shots peps + 2-3iu Rips and getting quite bad CTS


I never get cts and have been on, and tested high 20's hyge, and jins I think tested 36, all I really get symptoms wise is stiffness in joints, never wrists


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

FYI everyone. I shot 4iu of the hyge pre bed 2 nights on the trot and had typical gh symptoms that I usually get with original hyge.

Tingle in fingers

Stiff hands

Usual cts that I usually get.

The puc also took a while to fully dissolve.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

LOCUST said:


> FYI everyone. I shot 4iu of the hyge pre bed 2 nights on the trot and had typical gh symptoms that I usually get with original hyge.
> 
> Tingle in fingers
> 
> ...


Good news. I can get these at a very good price so i might have to give them a go. It would be good if someone got a serum gh test done after shooting some!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Yes obviously gh symptoms are no indication of how strong they are but still

There not bunk. As such.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LOCUST said:


> Yes obviously gh symptoms are no indication of how strong they are but still
> 
> There not bunk. As such.


They contain GH this I know but how much? This is the problem with fakes such as these....

I have never had faith in the serum test but I had a serum test done recently but I really can't hold that much faith in them as mine came in at 37 for my Genotropin but what does 37 tell me? Obviously that is contained GH but was it the 4.5iu I injected? What was my serum levels before the GH zero? Once I have got rid of these shingles I have now and I have recovered I am going to get a serum test done without GH then one with 4 and 6 iu to see what the numbers actually mean.....

For example the Hyge that Goldigger had in the 60's was that showing he injected 10iu or 20iu? Although the serum test shows there is GH in the vial it does not give an indication how much and this is my issue with people throwing these numbers around as they do not prove quantity or quality only that there is GH in the vial.....


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> They contain GH this I know but how much? This is the problem with fakes such as these....
> 
> I have never had faith in the serum test but I had a serum test done recently but I really can't hold that much faith in them as* mine came in at 37 for my Genotropin but what does 37 tell me? Obviously that is contained GH but was it the 4.5iu I injected? *What was my serum levels before the GH zero? Once I have got rid of these shingles I have now and I have recovered I am going to get a serum test done without GH then one with 4 and 6 iu to see what the numbers actually mean.....
> 
> For example the Hyge that Goldigger had in the 60's was that showing he injected 10iu or 20iu? Although the serum test shows there is GH in the vial it does not give an indication how much and this is my issue with people throwing these numbers around as they do not prove quantity or quality only that there is GH in the vial.....


You scored 37 ug/l on 4.5iu of genotropin?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RockyD said:


> You scored 37 ug/l on 4.5iu of genotropin?


No just looked at my notes and it was 6iu not 4.5 had it done by a friend at the University in Plymouth as a favour


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

The thing with GH serum testing , some people seem to be able to see a pretty good pattern and pretty good consistency with different brands, yes there are outliers but on the whole those that 'get it' seem to see enough consistency to believe they get a good idea of what's got a good GH content and what's not.

Then there is the other camp that just simply don't see it and I have seen the debate play out umpteen times across several boards and there is never any convincing either group. I think it;s just one of those where some think they get it and others will never see it.

One thing I will bet with anyone though , if you go and a GH serum test clean of GH and peps , you will test within normal range which is I believe is less than 1 ug/l. Which is obvioulsy going to make little difference when you are talking about test around the 30+ mark.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RockyD said:


> The thing with GH serum testing , some people seem to be able to see a pretty good pattern and pretty good consistency with different brands, yes there are outliers but on the whole those that 'get it' seem to see enough consistency to believe they get a good idea of what's got a good GH content and what's not.
> 
> Then there is the other camp that just simply don't see it and I have seen the debate play out umpteen times across several boards and there is never any convincing either group. I think it;s just one of those where some think they get it and others will never see it.
> 
> One thing I will bet with anyone though , if you go and a GH serum test clean of GH and peps , you will test within normal range which is I believe is less than 1 ug/l. Which is obvioulsy going to make little difference when you are talking about test around the 30+ mark.


I get the reason for the test as it shows some GH is present but how much?? For example if say Hyge at 10iu gave a number of 40 does that mean 5iu would give 20??

Personally I asked my friend for the test just out of curiosity but I think some now use a number to prove a brand even if they have never had it tested.

Plus wouldn't age, size etc have an effect?


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> I get the reason for the test as it shows some GH is present but how much?? For example if say Hyge at 10iu gave a number of 40 does that mean 5iu would give 20??
> 
> Personally I asked my friend for the test just out of curiosity but I think some now use a number to prove a brand even if they have never had it tested.
> 
> Plus wouldn't age, size etc have an effect?


I don't think age/size per se would make a difference , blood volume probably as is a straight measure of how much GH per unit of blood , so the more blood the more diluted.

But I think those that believe in it , know there are a fair number of variations and its really to be used as rough marker, but I personally think there is enough consistency amongst results for the tests to be a lot of value.

If you look at test results from different brands from people that have done multiple tests , while their scores tend to vary for each brand , there seems to be a very good deal of consistency in the order of which brand they score highest/lowest for etc(if that makes sense).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RockyD said:


> I don't think age/size per se would make a difference , blood volume probably as is a straight measure of how much GH per unit of blood , so the more blood the more diluted.
> 
> But I think those that believe in it , know there are a fair number of variations and its really to be used as rough marker, but I personally think there is enough consistency amongst results for the tests to be a lot of value.
> 
> If you look at test results from different brands from people that have done multiple tests , while their scores tend to vary for each brand , there seems to be a very good deal of consistency in the order of which brand they score highest/lowest for etc(if that makes sense).


Yes it does thanks, it is not that I don't think the test is of no value just that it has limited value....


----------



## tpeter (May 19, 2011)

Are you guys getting igf tests with the serum? Many have done this and had no rise in igf but their serum was high..

This can mean it has hgh but one that could be an inactive form..

The process to create active GH is in the millions with the proper equipment etc.,

Most of these generic UGL just do not have the means to create real active GH..

Get both labs done, but make sure u have Been on a week as igf can take longer to rise..


----------



## LS6M (Mar 6, 2013)

Ive also heard that most generics are full of peptides and other junk to mimic the "gh sides" since that is what everyone goes by. Ive heard that getting blood work done to test the gh doesn't mean much either because that doesn't tell if you are taking real gh.

Ive ordered rips from 3 different reliable sources and upon injecting I would get an increased heart rate about 20-30 min after and some heart palpitations. All 3 sources affected me this way and I didn't like it. I did get the gh sides from it but I stopped using it because I got scared of the heart rate issue. ive read other people having the same reaction. I did 5iu in the am and 5 in the pm for a few days then stopped.

Ive been using hyges before I tried the rips and never had those sides before. The more I researched the more I got scared about the potential crap the generics can mix in the gh that can be bad for my health. If blood work tests don't prove there is gh in your vial and if a gh lab costs mulimillions, it makes sense to me that any generic company will have an easier time selling vials that mimic real gh than to actually make real gh.

This is just my opinion, but I am going to by pharm grade from now on once I get a reliable source so I never have to worry.


----------



## tpeter (May 19, 2011)

Ls it's funny u mention that, I ordered tips in 2010 had the exact reaction.. My heart would go to 100 bpm laying down all the way to 140 walking around.

I made a post about this in 2010 on another forum.


----------



## LS6M (Mar 6, 2013)

tpeter said:


> Ls it's funny u mention that, I ordered tips in 2010 had the exact reaction.. My heart would go to 100 bpm laying down all the way to 140 walking around.
> 
> I made a post about this in 2010 on another forum.


yeah it really scared me so i stopped. the stuff i have is legit and checked out on the rip website before it went down. i have about 600iu just sitting in my fridge lol. i was going to give it to my friend and let him try it out to see if he got the same heart rate reaction, and he did. i dont know what problems this will cause down the line and didnt want to be responsible for anything happening to him so im probably just going to trash the stuff.


----------



## tpeter (May 19, 2011)

Yeah it's not worth it, another guy took and had to go to the hospital because his BP went to deadly zones.


----------

